# Filtro pasabanda con LM324



## Dces (Feb 16, 2009)

HOla!

Soy nuevo en este lugar, y la verdad aprendí bastante leyendo el foro, pero ahora tengo un problema que no puedo solucionar...

Tengo un flitro pasabanda en el orden de los 40khz armado con un 741, pero cuando quiero aplicarlo a un LM324 no funciona, mas bien, no deja pasar ninguna banda... Quiero usar el LM324 porque tengo uno de los 4 op amp que trae libre...

Hay alguna forma de resolver esto? o el chip este no es para esta aplicacion?


Gacias de antemano.



Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2009)

Sería interesante ver el circuito que estas usando con el uA741 y el que pretendes hacer con el LM324 para reemplazarlo, por que la bola de cristal para adivinar esquemas hoy no funciona  

Saludos!


----------



## Dces (Feb 16, 2009)

Acá te adjunto los archivos, el que dice original, es el esquema original y el que dice modificado es la adaptación que le hice.

La forma de probarlos fue en un breadboard con un oscilador a 40khz aprox en la entrada. la alimentacion fue cambiada a 5V.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahá..pero el problema es que estas alimentando al 741 con doble polaridad y al 324 con simple polaridad, así que si la señal esta centrada en 0V, el amplificador te recorta la mitad positiva por que la invierte y da <0V --> no sale nada. La mitad negativa de la señal de entrada no la puede invertir por que está con simple porlaridad y tampoco la vé --> tampoco sale nada, y eso es lo que te pasa a vos

Vas a tener que desplazar en CC la tensión de entrada a la mitad de la alimentación para que el 324 pueda verla.

Saludos!


----------



## Dces (Feb 16, 2009)

y... como hago eso? 

gracias denuevo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2009)

Dces dijo:
			
		

> y... como hago eso?
> 
> gracias denuevo!



Podríamos probar buscando un libro, no?
Por ejemplo, el datasheet del LM324 que está acá para bajarlo: http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM324.html, pero para que ganés algo de tiempo te adelanto algo para que veas como se hace en tu caso:

Saludos!


----------



## Dces (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola!

Muchisimas gracias, puse  2 resistencias de 10k (las que tenia cerca), en vez de las de 100k sin el condensador y anduvo muy bien!

Gracias denuevo!


Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2009)

Dces dijo:
			
		

> Muchisimas gracias, puse  2 resistencias de 10k (las que tenia cerca), en vez de las de 100k sin el condensador y anduvo muy bien!



Ponele el condensador, por que si no lo hacés vas a aumentar la influencia del ruido de la alimentación y te puede molestar a la salida del A.O.

Saludos!


----------



## mechazz (Abr 16, 2009)

hola en mi caso quiero crear un pasa bandas usando un 741 que filtre de 500hz a 2.5khz,
me podrias pasar el tip de los calculos o un diagrama? necesitola ayuda posible


----------



## Dces (Abr 16, 2009)

En la web de TI hay un programa que se llama "Filter Pro" que es el qeu use para hacer el filtro.

Este es el link:

http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders/print/filterpro.html


Saludos.


----------



## mechazz (Abr 16, 2009)

gracias por el tip pero creo que este programa no es compatible con mi pc esque es vista y me marca error


----------



## Dces (Abr 16, 2009)

yo tengo Win Vista, y me anda perfecto...


----------



## mechazz (Abr 16, 2009)

mmm ya baje el programa venia comprimido ,lo instale y en el momento de echarlo a andar me marca erro 339 que hay archivos de comdlg32 que no estan regisrados no se la verdad que sea


----------



## Dces (Abr 16, 2009)

probaste ejecutarlo en modo compatibilidad con windows xp?


----------



## mechazz (Abr 16, 2009)

muchas gracias Dces ya encontre el problema ,voy a diseñar el pasa bandas y lo probare experimentalmente y te digo que tal salio .nos vemo porque creo que tendre algunas dudas y gracias por el tip del programa.


----------

